# Change of fluorescent to HPS in veg cycle????



## whereismymind69 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi there!!!

I just started to grow my plants (they are about 2 weeks now) and they are under a small fluorescent light wich is clearly not enough... so i am about to purcharse a 400w Hps wich i'm gonna need in the flowering period anyway. Would it be a wright move to change thr fluor for the hps during the veg cycle? 

I am just worried that this would stress the plants somehow...

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Draston (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah, more light be it warm or cool is always better. But, the same amount of cool blue during veg as warm, the cool will make the plant do better...

Get a digital ballast that accepts hps and MH bulbs and use the MH bulb during veg (cool blue) and the HPS bulb during flowering (warm). 

www.htgsupply.com


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks a lot!!! that's a great tip!!!... Does MH heat up a lot???


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2007)

Just to add.... I have had a higher female ratio using cool flo's (more blue spectrum) in veg. There is an article on it in one of the sections. Its a sticky and will be at the top of the list.


----------

